# Williamstown sat 20th April Melbourne



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

For all interested Melbourne mangoes theoldmanandthesea may be catching up for a fish early morning at Williamstown. Plan is to launch day break and snag a couple of pinkys.

With less than 5 knots of wind predicted it should be a cracking session.

Milt,


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Will be hitting the bay somewhere early tommorrow Milt, possibly joining you fellas off Williamstown ... l'll sort myself out a gameplan and check back with you.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

My apologies to you Milt and Oldmansea, as i will be playing poker in Frankston tonight im gonna fish WPb due to its close proximity. Hope you guys get out and onto some nice fish :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

My apologies to you Milt and Oldmansea, as i will be playing poker in Frankston tonight im gonna fish WPb due to its close proximity. Hope you guys get out and onto some nice fish :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thats ok Tony,

I totally understand mate :wink: I have a full length wetsuit and do fish in winter when conditions allow.

My appologies oldmanandthesea I may just join the crew for a Sunday paddle hopefully you can also attend.

Milt,


----------



## oldmanandthesea (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks like it will be all mine tomorow.Sunday afternoon may be also a goer for me if I sleep in Sunday.There are also some nice pike about so you may want to beef up your leaders.The pike seem more active on evening.


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Went down to Williamstown on Friday for the first time and had a ball. My brother had been down there too and advised me to work just east of the footy oval by 500m and about 200 m from shore in a depth of about 3-5 m. The whole area fished seemed to be 80 % reef/weed with sand in between. There probably isn't any one particular hot spot.
The pinkies really came on when the sun dipped and the best I got went over 40cm. I will be back down there tomorrow (Sunday), time of day depends on when the wind looks better. Have to check bom. The place is completely exposed in any kind of southerly wind, whereas my normal haunts on the eastern side seem a bit more buffered, at least against a SE breeze. All the best Mick.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Unfortunately I won't be a starter tomorrow morning - a couple of things have come up - primarily a wife convelescing from a small hospital stay during the week who would appreciate my presence.

Wed. (Anzac day) could be a goer though with high tide at 8am. Thanks Mick for the advice re location - it's so useful getting this up to the minute advice (I too always try to post prompt reports - successful or not - they are all useful to others planning their trip).

Good luck to everyone venturing out in the morning. I hope that the South wind doesn't get up too much.


----------

